# PC stürzt bei MW3 ab, bei BF3 aber nicht?!



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

*PC stürzt bei MW3 ab, bei BF3 aber nicht?!*

Moin moin ,

ich habe mir seit n paar monaten den Acer Predator g36 geholt (GTX 560 Ti, i7).

Ich kann mit ihm BF3 problemlos zocken! Alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra! 
Doch bei MW3 sürzt er nach einer Zeit ab und bootet neu. Ohne Bluescreen oder sonnst was. Nur beim booten kommt die Frage ob ich den Pc normal starten will.

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte auf die Temperatur geprüft (bis 80 C° beim zocken) aber ih hab mit einem Programm die Ventilatoren verstärkt und die Graka blieb bei ~ 50 C°.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe! 

Danke , kuPAx.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Sind denn die Treiber für ALLES aktuell? Hast Du irgendwas nachträglich in den PC eingebaut?


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

Bei welchen treibern sollte ich nachschauen? Außer von der Grafikkarte? 
Und ja mein NT war hopps und ich habe es eingeschickt. Die haben es dann durch ein neues NT ersetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

War es denn ein baugleiches Netzteil? PC aus klingt sehr nach zu schwachem Netzteil, wobei es seltsam ist, dass es bei MW3 passiert. Denn BF3 ist an sich anspruchsvoller. 

Bei den Treibern: Mainboard, SOund und alle Windowsupdates mal abrufen, die Du bekommen kannst. Ach ja: falls Du nen Virenscanner und ne Firewall hast, dann deaktivier die mal - vlt. sind die es auch schuld.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

ja das es bei BF3 geht verwirrt mich total -.-

Ich hab den Grakatreiber jetzt auf der Nvidia Seite geupdatet! Denn bei Gerätemanager stand immer er wäre auf dem neusten Stand..
Ich versuchs jz mal mit dem neuen Treiber und ohne Virenschutz.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Ja, die Anzeigen von Windows sind nicht immer ganz aktuell, da ist es echt besser, direkt bei nvidia und beim boardhersteller nachzusehen.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

Bringt auch nix -.- wieder abgekackt.. Kann es vlt sein das das Netzteil-kabel kaputt ist? und irgendwas zu wenig strom bekommt? :/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Wäre denkbar, aber an sich bauen die da ja Netzteile ein, die auf jeden Fall ausreichen. Vlt steck mal die Festplatte und das DVD-LW an ein GANZ anderes Kabel an als das, wo es jetzt dran ist - wäre möglich, dass Graka und Laufwerke den gleichen "internen" 12V-Strang nutzen und das dann grad so nicht reicht.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

Ja das kabel haben sie nciht ausgetauscht.

Also ich kenne mich beim umbauen und so ned so aus :I Und bei BF3 gibts ja keine Probleme, oder verbraucht MW3 mehr "energie"?
Glaube das ist eher Software bedingt .?


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Nein, BF3 ist ja anspruchsvoller und braucht somit auch mehr Leistung, aber ich würds trotzdem mal ausprobieren, auch wenns dir unlogisch erscheint.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

also die festplatte woanders anstecken? das krieg ich nich hin glaub :I 

also laut "MSI Afterburner" wird die Grafikkarte nur bis 60 C°, wenn ich das Ventilator aufdreh..

man das nervt mich übelst >_<


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Genau, steck mal die Festplatte an einen anderen Stecker (andere Leitung) vom Netzteil und probier dann nochmal.

Wenn Grafikakrte und Festplatte an der gleichen Leitung "hängen", dann kann es sein (ganz einfach erklärt), dass die Leitung "überlastet" wird => Systemabsturz


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Nein, BF3 ist ja anspruchsvoller und braucht somit auch mehr Leistung, aber ich würds trotzdem mal ausprobieren, auch wenns dir unlogisch erscheint.


 

Stimmt nicht ganz! Es kommt immer darauf an wie gut die Engine eines Spiels programmiert ist. Es gibt Spiele die nutzen die JupiterEx Engine und benötigen mehr Leistung von der Grafikkarte als ein BF3. Hört sich nach Netzteil an. Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn verbaut? Wieviel Watt? Wieviel Ampere auf der 12V Leitung? Um einen Absturz zu vermeiden benötigst du mindestens 22A auf der 12V Leitung.

Wichtig ist, dass das Netzteil die angegebene Leistung konstant liefern muss, sonst hast du eben das Problem mit einem plötzlichen Neustart.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

@Zocker15xD Ich muss da das Gehäuse aufschrauben oder? Weil da gehen so gaaanz viele Kabel ins Gehäuse rein. :I

@Crysisheld Auf der +12V1 und +12V2 Leistung bringt er jeweils 18.0A ..? und 360 W Max. 


Danke das ihr antwortet  !! Will endlich wissen was da los ist :I


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Ja, musst du. Entferne den Stecker an der Festplatte und nimm irgendeinen anderen.
Du musst Grafikkarte und HDD an verschiedenen 12V-Leitungen anschließen, damit die eine nicht überlastet wird.

(360W sind aber arg wenig. Da verbraucht der PC unter Last sicher mehr.)


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

sry habe falsch abgelesen! 360W braucht er für die +12V1 und +12V2. Insgesmmt hat er 500W max. 

Und mit dem Gehäuse aufmachen habe ich das vom NT gemeint. also das nicht aufmachen sondern n loses Kabel welches ausm NT rauskommt in die festplatte?


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Genau, einfach ein anderes Kabel (Molex, aus der anderen Leitung) an die Festplatte anschließen und das alte natürlich weg.


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

Die Graka hat für sich alleine n Kabel! Die Festplatte hat zusammen mit dem Laufwerk ein Kabel.

Aber hinten am NT wenn ich durch den Ventilator schau ist so weißes Zeug an so Spulen, sieht aus wie Leim. Das war aber schon voher da. bevor ich den PC weggeschickt habe. Da war am NT nähmlich ein Kurzschluss, aber die haben gesagt die hätten das NT ausgetauscht?


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

kuPAx schrieb:


> Die Graka hat für sich alleine n Kabel! Die Festplatte hat zusammen mit dem Laufwerk ein Kabel.
> 
> Aber hinten am NT wenn ich durch den Ventilator schau ist so weißes Zeug an so Spulen, sieht aus wie Leim. Das war aber schon voher da. bevor ich den PC weggeschickt habe. Da war am NT nähmlich ein Kurzschluss, aber die haben gesagt die hätten das NT ausgetauscht?


 
Hmm vielleicht haben sie es aber auch nur aufgemacht und was ausgetauscht. 18A bei 12V sind zu wenig. Auch wenn es ein 500W Netzteil ist, die Leistung wird nicht konstant geliefert und deshalb macht dein Rechner einen Neustart. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein anderes Netzteil kaufen - Enermax 450W reicht am Besten ein 82+ II


----------



## kuPAx (18. Februar 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/ENERMAX-PC-Str...O76A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329597136&sr=8-1

Dieses zB ? gibts aber nur noch gebraucht :/ Und dieses hier? : http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Netzteil...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329597136&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Oder sollte ich den vlt nochmal wegschicken?


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

kuPAx schrieb:


> ENERMAX PC-Stromversorgung NAXN 80+ 450 W: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Dieses zB ? gibts aber nur noch gebraucht :/ Und dieses hier? : be quiet! Netzteil 450W bulk: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Oder sollte ich den vlt nochmal wegschicken?



Ich meinte eigentlich dieses hier : 

525W Enermax Pro82+ II 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## kuPAx (19. Februar 2012)

hm könntest du mir was bis so ~ 50 € empfehlen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Hmm, wenn du halt n richtig Gutes willst, musst du schon ein Enermax oder ein Seasonic für knapp 100 Euro nehmen.
Für 50 Euro gibts halt eher die "billigen" Marken-Netzteile, z.B.:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2, 500 Watt oder gleich
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt

Antec High Current Gamer Stromversorgung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Am besten wäre halt immernoch sowas:
Seasonic X-560 Stromversorgung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro87+ 500W

Die Enermax bringen halt auf der 12V-Leitung auch eine wirklich konstante Stromstärke von 25A.


----------



## kuPAx (19. Februar 2012)

Das Corsair CX500 wurde mir für diese Preisklasse auch empfohlen! Da ist nur noch die Frage ob sich ~10,- € lohnen für 100W mehr?


----------



## kuPAx (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe vorhin erneut probiert zu zocken! erst hats prima geklappt aber irgendwann wieder absturz und beim booten kam irgendwas mit Datenträgerprüfung oder so.. da wurde dann bis 100 prozent hochgezählt ..?


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Februar 2012)

kuPAx schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin erneut probiert zu zocken! erst hats prima geklappt aber irgendwann wieder absturz und beim booten kam irgendwas mit Datenträgerprüfung oder so.. da wurde dann bis 100 prozent hochgezählt ..?


 
Das kommt immer wenn der PC mehrmals hintereinander abstürzt. Es wird dein Netzteil sein. Tja für Qualität musst du halt was bezahlen. Wenn du ein 50 EUR Netzteil kaufst, kann es halt sein, dass du die gleichen Probleme wieder hast.


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

kuPAx schrieb:


> Das Corsair CX500 wurde mir für diese Preisklasse auch empfohlen! Da ist nur noch die Frage ob sich ~10,- € lohnen für 100W mehr?



 Ich würde sichergehen und gleich 100W mehr nehmen. Marken-Netzteile in dieser Preisklasse sind nämlich doch nicht ganz so effizient wie z.B. die von Enermax oder Seasonic (bei denen würden 500W reichen) und bringen auch keine so konstante Leistung.


----------



## kuPAx (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein "vorrübergehende" Lösung gefunden. Mit einem Programm habe ich die maximale Grafikspeichernutzung runtergeschraubt und mein pc stürzt nich mehr ab! 

Die Frage ist jz. wenn ich so weiter mache, also das Programm benutze beim Zocken von manchen Games und das jetzige NT drinn lasse: Beschädigt es mein PC? Trotzdem neues NT kaufen? 

..sry das ich so viel frag  hab schon mal n PC geschrottet weil ich zu leichtsinnig war


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Maximale Grafikspeichernutzung?   (E´s gäbe natürlich auch noch andere, evtl. bessere Methoden, den Stromverbrauch der Karte zu senken, evtl. Taktdrosselung...musst du mal ausprobieren)

Kaputt geht dein PC deswegen sicher nicht (und wenn, hast du noch Grantie drauf, oder?). Viele No-name Netzteile können aber andere Teile beschädigen (ich habe z.B. mit meinem alten Netzteil 2 Festplatten geschrottet!!!), aber ich glaube nicht, dass Acer solche Netzteile verbauen würde.
Allgemein ist es aber besser für den PC, und dann reicht die Leitung vom Netzteil auch ohne dass du die Karte runterdrosselst.


----------



## kuPAx (19. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Maximale Grafikspeichernutzung?


 
Ja du weißt was ich mein 

okay wenn da nix kaputt geht lasse ichs glaube ich erstmal drin. es ist ja bis jetzt nur bei mw3 gewesen. und sonnst klappt ja alles.
Wenn mehr probleme auftauchen hol ich mir n gescheites ^^

Danke nochmal!!


----------



## Strichmann (21. April 2012)

hab dasselbe problem kannst du mir mal bitte den link von dem programm schicken?


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2012)

Strichmann schrieb:


> hab dasselbe problem kannst du mir mal bitte den link von dem programm schicken?



schick besser mal eine persönliche Nachricht an ihn, damit er das per email auch angezeigt bekommt


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

HALT !!!!!
das habe ich auch habe auch einen Predator aber G5900 du musst es einfach einmal starten dann schließen und dann wieder starten dann geht es stundenlang falls du dich dann nicht verbinden kannst mit denn servern musst du dich immer wieder neu verbinden dann geht das


----------



## Strichmann (21. April 2012)

aber sobald ich das starte kommt halt der screen aber es kommt nicht mal bis zu dem fenster wo ich es wieder beenden kann nach dem screen ca 10 sek
danach hängt sich alles auf und es stürzt ab und bootet sich neu

Ps: is predator dein computer, sry das ich soviel frag aber ich bin auf dem gebiet nich der schlauste^^


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

Ja ich habe den Acer Predator G5900

@ Strichmann

na dann weiß ich es bei dir nicht zumindest bei mir geht das so warum auch immer ich habe das aber bei mehren Spielen


----------



## Strichmann (21. April 2012)

naja trtzd thx


----------

